# Eventualmente



## mirk

¡Hola a todos!

Tengo un buen periodo sin entrar a visitarlos, espero que estén todos bien.

He buscado discusiones acerca de la palabra "eventualmente" y su uso hasta el momento inadecuado en su traducción al español, pero no soy muy hábil en el manejo de la página y no he encontrado nada.

¿Se ha discutido ya acerca de esta palabra? de ser así, agradecería me facilitaran las ligas hacia esas discusiones.

Si no, mi duda es la siguiente:

"Eventual" en castellano significa "temporal".  Sin embargo, en inglés significa "a la larga".  Mucha gente, sobre todo en los negocios y el periodismo, utiliza "eventualmente" en lugar de decir "paulatinamente" o "a la larga" y bueno, siento que cada uno de mis cabellos se erizan cada que escucho esa aplicación errónea.

Sin embargo, platicando con una traductora todavía mas purista del idioma español que yo, comentó de una iniciativa independiente de la RAE, en la que se propone otorgarle ese significado adicional a la palabra, por estar tan desmedidamente difundido.

¿Alguno de ustedes sabe de esto? la plática que tuve no fue muy profunda, de modo que no tengo más dealles.  Ojalá ustedes puedan ayudarme a quitarme esta duda.

Gracias.


----------



## lazarus1907

mirk said:


> "Eventual" en castellano significa "temporal".


Más o menos: Cuando yo aprendí a hablar significaba "que podía ocurrir o no, sin que nadie lo pudiera predecir".





mirk said:


> Sin embargo, en inglés significa "a la larga".  Mucha gente, sobre todo en los negocios y el periodismo, utiliza "eventualmente" en lugar de decir "paulatinamente" o "a la larga" y bueno, siento que cada uno de mis cabellos se erizan cada que escucho esa aplicación errónea.
> 
> Sin embargo, platicando con una traductora todavía mas purista del idioma español que yo, comentó de una iniciativa independiente de la RAE, en la que se propone otorgarle ese significado adicional a la palabra, por estar tan desmedidamente difundido.
> 
> ¿Alguno de ustedes sabe de esto? la plática que tuve no fue muy profunda, de modo que no tengo más dealles.  Ojalá ustedes puedan ayudarme a quitarme esta duda.
> 
> Gracias.


Es cuestión de acostumbrarse. Al cabo de los años y de hablar con anglosajones he terminado aprendiendo el significado de "eventual", que parece haberse filtrado en el español hasta hacerse parte de la lengua. Para mí, por cómo aprendí español con mi familia, mis padres, mi entorno y mis libros, "eventualemente" aún significa "de manera imprevista", pero si pienso como un anglosajón y olvido mis raíces, pienso en locuciones como "al final", etc.

La gente, como en el pasado, sigue la moda y olvida la historia (para que así se perpetúe), así que no me sorprendería que la mayoría de los hispanohablantes fueran más conscientes del significado extranjero que del tradicional.

Para mí, en español, "eventualmente" aún significa "por accidente o por casualidad", diga lo que diga la RAE. Pero estoy seguro de que la "élite" progresista hispanohablante (es decir, aquellos que no han leído más de diez libros en su vida) prefiere la versión inglesa.

Pragmáticamente, apuesto mi dinero a que la versión anglosajona triunfa.


----------



## mirk

Ambos tenemos razón, este es el significado de eventual según el diccionario de WR:

*eventual *


adj. Que no es fijo ni regular, sino sujeto a las circunstancias:
dificultad eventual.
 [Trabajo, trabajador o contrato] temporal. También com.:
los eventuales no podrán hacer horas extras.


----------



## flljob

eventually   adv.

finalmente, al final; eventually
people became used to the idea con el tiempo, la gente se
acostumbró a la idea.

Esto es lo que dice el diccionario Oxford


----------



## lazarus1907

flljob said:


> Esto es lo que dice el diccionario Oxford


¿Qué va a indicar un diccionario anglosajón sino una acepción que encaja con la anglosajona?

Curiosamente, buscando entre varios miles de libros, no he encontrado una sola referencia con "eventualmente" con la acepción de "casualmente" anterior al siglo XX. Todos los diccionarios de la Real Academia desde el siglo XVIII hasta el presente definen la palabra como "casualmente" u otro sinónimo. ¿Cómo definir un vocablo que adoptado súbitamente el sentido que se le da en otro país? ¿Modernismo? ¿Progresismo? Yo lo llamo incultura; una incultura que venera incondicionalmente todo lo que viene de fuera como supuerior.

¿Debemos adoptar lo que viene de fuera? Si es mejor, sin duda alguna. Pero si no lo es, ¿es un adelanto? ¿Nos quedamos con el préstamo?


----------



## mirk

flljob said:


> eventually   adv.
> 
> finalmente, al final; eventually
> people became used to the idea con el tiempo, la gente se
> acostumbró a la idea.
> 
> Esto es lo que dice el diccionario Oxford



Gracias por el ejemplo, flljob, efectivamente.  La palabra significa "con el tiempo" "paulatinamente" "a la larga".  

Sigo con la duda de si en realidad existe una iniciativa de otorgarle ese significado a "eventualmente" cuyo significado no es "con el tiempo" sino "sujeto a circunstancias"

En base a tu ejemplo, si usáramos _eventualmente_ en la frase, con el significado aceptado por la RAE, la frase significaría:

"Basados en las circunstancias, la gente se acostumbró a la idea" y eso cambia en buena forma el significado de la frase. 

En fin, ¡me parece que esta discusión va a terminar movida al otro foro! Ojalá que no, pues me parece que los conocedores del español se reúnen con mas frecuencia de este lado.


----------



## mirk

¡Ay Lazarus! No quisiera que tuvieras razón.  Me hiciste reír con la _"élite" progresista hispanohablante_. 

Me siento como abuela, resistente al cambio.  No apuesto mi dinero (por puro orgullo defensor del idioma), pero tengo la certeza de que ganará el lado sajón.  Cuestión de evolución del idioma, supongo.  Ni modo, ¿Ya que?.


----------



## flljob

lazarus1907 said:


> ¿Qué va a indicar un diccionario anglosajón sino una acepción que encaja con la anglosajona?
> 
> Curiosamente, buscando entre varios miles de libros, no he encontrado una sola referencia con "eventualmente" con la acepción de "casualmente" anterior al siglo XX. Todos los diccionarios de la Real Academia desde el siglo XVIII hasta el presente definen la palabra como "casualmente" u otro sinónimo. ¿Cómo definir un vocablo que adoptado súbitamente el sentido que se le da en otro país? ¿Modernismo? ¿Progresismo? Yo lo llamo incultura; una incultura que venera incondicionalmente todo lo que viene de fuera como supuerior.
> 
> ¿Debemos adoptar lo que viene de fuera? Si es mejor, sin duda alguna. Pero si no lo es, ¿es un adelanto? ¿Nos quedamos con el préstamo?


 
Estimado: el Oxford dice que eventually no tiene nada que ver con casualmente o inciertamente, que son las acepciones del DRAE.
Lo que dice es que en español _eventually_ quiere decir lo ya anotado


----------



## lazarus1907

mirk said:


> Sigo con la duda de si en realidad existe una iniciativa de otorgarle ese significado a "eventualmente" cuyo significado no es "con el tiempo" sino "sujeto a circunstancias"


"Eventualmente" ha significado, hasta la última versión del 2003, "casualmente". Lo afirmo con el diccionario en mano.

La justificación no es complicada: A finales del siglo XVI, después de que se fundaran las primeras colonias hispanas, el inglés adoptó "event" del francés con el sentido de "cosa que ocurre", y empezó a asimilar el sentido de "finalmente" a finales del siglo XVII. Todo del latín, claro. Ahora le toca a la población hispanohablante inculta (es decir, más del 99%) asimilar del inglés lo que se ha ignoradod durante siglos.


----------



## flljob

El diccionario de Marcial Prados de _Falsos Amigos_ dice:
eventually   _*final-, inevitablemente, a la larga, tarde o temprano, acabar por; *mientras que *eventualmente *_es_ *possibly, on occasions, if and when.*_


*SALUDOS *


----------



## flljob

flljob said:


> Estimado: el Oxford dice que eventually no tiene nada que ver con casualmente o inciertamente, que son las acepciones del DRAE.
> Lo que dice es que en español _eventually_ quiere decir lo ya anotado


 
Como ves, estamos de acuerdo.


----------



## lazarus1907

flljob said:


> El diccionario de Marcial Prados de _Falsos Amigos_ dice:
> eventually   _*final-, inevitablemente, a la larga, tarde o temprano, acabar por; *mientras que *eventualmente *_es_ *possibly, on occasions, if and when.*_





> *eventualmente*. (1992)
> adv. m. Incierta o casualmente





> *eventualmente*. (1914)
> adv. m. casualmente





> *eventualmente*. (1943)
> adv. m. casualmente


----------



## flljob

Estamos completamente de acuerdo. Lee el mensaje 11


----------



## mirx

_



mientras que *eventualmente *es *possibly, on occasions, if and when*

Click to expand...

__

Esta es la forma en que yo siempre lo he usado, como sinónimo de "ocasionalmente"._


----------



## mirk

Gracias a todos, el origen de este hilo no es una discusión bilingüe, y el significado de la palabra nunca ha sido mi duda.  ¿Hay alguien que pueda contestar a mi pregunta original? 



mirk said:


> _ ¿Se ha discutido ya acerca de esta palabra? de ser así, agradecería me facilitaran las ligas hacia esas discusiones.
> 
> Si no, mi duda es la siguiente:
> 
> ...comentó de una iniciativa independiente de la RAE, en la que se propone otorgarle ese significado adicional a la palabra, por estar tan desmedidamente difundido.
> 
> ¿Alguno de ustedes sabe de esto? la plática que tuve no fue muy profunda, de modo que no tengo más dealles.  Ojalá ustedes puedan ayudarme a quitarme esta duda._
> 
> Gracias.


----------



## Argónida

Por si sirve de algo esta aportación, para mí "eventualmente" ha significado siempre y sigue significando "de manera incierta o casual", y no soy consciente de esa difusión desmedida del significado inglés de la que se habla. De hecho, hasta hace cuatro años que empecé a aprender inglés no supe del otro significado (finalmente, a la larga) y lo recuerdo perfectamente porque me llamó la atención (lo consideré un "falso amigo").
Quiero aclarar que suelo leer la prensa, escucho las noticias y hablo con la gente a diario, así que me ha sorprendido que al parecer esté tan extendido el uso de la palabra con su significado inglés. Aunque también es posible que cuando me haya topado con ella yo le haya puesto el significado que para mí tiene, sin pararme a pensar mucho en lo que el periodista estaba queriendo decir. Tampoco es una palabra que se use coloquialmente en las conversaciones "de diario", así que no sé...


----------



## mirk

Interesante, Argónida, ciertamente es un falso amigo.  Entiendo entonces que esta palabra está siendo "contaminada" solamente en América y tal vez, exclusivamente en México, por su cercanía con Estados Unidos.

¿Alguien en algún otro país de latinoamérica ha oído _eventualmente_ aplicada con el significado en inglés?


----------



## Fernando

En España (Latineuropa) está muy contaminada, y de ahí la apuesta de Lazarus.


----------



## roal

mirk said:


> Interesante, Argónida, ciertamente es un falso amigo. Entiendo entonces que esta palabra está siendo "contaminada" solamente en América y tal vez, exclusivamente en México, por su cercanía con Estados Unidos.
> 
> ¿Alguien en algún otro país de latinoamérica ha oído _eventualmente_ aplicada con el significado en inglés?


 
¡Hola a todos!

Cuando uso la palabra *eventualmente* me refiero a *ocasionalmente*, *esporádicamente*, o como dice Argónida, "de manera incierta o casual". 

Vivo en Venezuela y estoy casi segura de que todos por aquí le dan el mismo sentido a esta palabra.

Saludos...


----------



## pejeman

Lazarus no está descaminado. En México, que cuenta con el mayor número de hispanohablantes en el mundo, los lorocutores y ya algunos políticos nos recetan a cada rato la mafufada esa de "eventualmente" con el sentido que le dan los gringos.

Antes se entendía muy claramente el sentido de eventual, porque se hablaba de *trabajadores eventuales*, pero ahora se va prefiriendo hablar de "temporales", en otra estocada del inglés al español.

Yo amo al español, pero amo más a mi dinero, así es que por hoy no apuesto en contra de lazarus.


----------



## ena 63

Argónida said:


> Por si sirve de algo esta aportación, para mí "eventualmente" ha significado siempre y sigue significando "de manera incierta o casual", y no soy consciente de esa difusión desmedida del significado inglés de la que se habla.
> ... así que me ha sorprendido que al parecer esté tan extendido el uso de la palabra con su significado inglés. Aunque también es posible que cuando me haya topado con ella yo le haya puesto el significado que para mí tiene..."



Hola:
Si Argónida me lo permite, añado mi firma a la suya.
(Pero yo no sé hablar inglés)


----------



## tuzania

Hola que tal, me interesaran algunos ejemplos del uso correcto de eventualmente, ya que no entiendo del todo su significado en el diccionario y siempre lo había usado significando "ocasionalmente" o "esporadicamente" pero creo que eso no es correcto. ¿Alguien me podría ayudar?

Gracias.


----------



## Servando

tuzania said:


> Hola que tal, me interesaran algunos ejemplos del uso correcto de eventualmente, ya que no entiendo del todo su significado en el diccionario y siempre lo había usado significando "ocasionalmente" o "esporadicamente" pero creo que eso no es correcto. ¿Alguien me podría ayudar?
> 
> Gracias.



No tuzania, ese es el verdadero uso que se le debe dar cuando se dice en español "eventualmente" (ocasionalmente o esporádicamente  ):
- "Eventualmente se usa de manera eventual" 
- "Eventualmente ofrecemos cursos de ..."
- "Frecuentemente voy al D.F. pero eventualmente me llego a viajar a Cuernavaca"
- "No me gustan las verduras, pero eventualmente las como"

Las frases anteriores, todas tienen el significado de ocasional o esporádico. Tal y como se comenta en los post anteriores, es un error utilizar eventualmente como "finalmente" tal como se usa en el inglés.

Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Según el DPD:

*2.*El adverbio _eventualmente_ significa, con propiedad, ‘de manera eventual o circunstancial’: _«La diarrea estival, que eventualmente aqueja a los cachorros, _[...] _debe consultarse de inmediato»_ (Azar _Border_ [Arg. 1980]). A menudo adquiere el sentido de ‘opcionalmente o a voluntad’: _«Un decorado al que eventualmente se le pueden ir incorporando los elementos no eróticos que se desee»_ (Goytisolo _Estela_ [Esp. 1984]). No debe utilizarse con el significado de ‘al final o finalmente’, calco censurable del inglés _eventually:_ _«Tal vez por eso Castro terminó eventualmente desterrando al Che de Cuba»_ (_DAméricas_ [EE. UU.] 15.4.97). Tampoco es apropiado el sentido de ‘provisional o temporalmente’: _«El internacional sólo pareció sentirse cómodo cuando ocupó eventualmente la plaza de Iván Rocha, que abandonó el terreno durante siete minutos a causa de una lesión» _(_Mundo _[Esp.] 3.10.94).


----------



## flljob

ToñoTorreón said:


> Según el DPD:
> 
> *2.*El adverbio _eventualmente_ significa, con propiedad, ‘de manera eventual o circunstancial’: _«La diarrea estival, que eventualmente aqueja a los cachorros, _[...] _debe consultarse de inmediato»_ (Azar _Border_ [Arg. 1980]). A menudo adquiere el sentido de ‘opcionalmente o a voluntad’: _«Un decorado al que eventualmente se le pueden ir incorporando los elementos no eróticos que se desee»_ (Goytisolo _Estela_ [Esp. 1984]). No debe utilizarse con el significado de ‘al final o finalmente’, calco censurable del inglés _eventually:_ _«Tal vez por eso Castro terminó eventualmente desterrando al Che de Cuba»_ (_DAméricas_ [EE. UU.] 15.4.97). Tampoco es apropiado el sentido de ‘provisional o temporalmente’: _«El internacional sólo pareció sentirse cómodo cuando ocupó eventualmente la plaza de Iván Rocha, que abandonó el terreno durante siete minutos a causa de una lesión» _(_Mundo _[Esp.] 3.10.94).


 Completamente de acuerdo. El problema no  es _eventualmente_, sino _eventually_. *En inglés* _eventually_ quiere decir _finalmente_. Es un falso amigo. No significa lo mismo que eventualmente.

Saludos. Y creía que esto ya había quedado claro.


----------



## tuzania

Sí ya me quedo claro que eventualmente NO significa "a la larga". Lo que sucede es que yo antes usaba eventualmente significando "que sucede no muy amenudo o muy extrañamente" que tampoco es el significado correcto verdad? (eventualmente = incierta o casualmente)


----------



## germanbz

Vuelvo a subir este viejo hilo, ya que después de leerlo no ha conseguido sacarme de cierta duda. Aquí se ha hablado del _eventual _con el sentido de (final) copiado del inglés. Personalmente yo nunca me lo he encontrado con ese sentido en español (aunque parece que sí es un uso en progresión) y se ha hablado del considerado significado tradicional en español como "casual" o con matices de casualidad.

El asunto es que al encontrarme la siguiente frase:

_Habrá de aportarse el currículum, la carta de presentación y *eventualmente *material complementario de presentación.
_
No me cuadra en ninguna de las acepciones (del español) ya que aquí estaría teniendo el sentido de: *en el caso que sea adecuado o en el caso que lo requiera*, pero el hecho de llevar esa información, no depende del la casualidad entendida como momento imprevisible.

¿Pensais que está bien utilizado este "eventualmente" en esta frase?.

Gracias.


----------



## lospazio

germanbz said:


> Vuelvo a subir este viejo hilo, ya que después de leerlo no ha conseguido sacarme de cierta duda. Aquí se ha hablado del _eventual _con el sentido de (final) copiado del inglés. Personalmente yo nunca me lo he encontrado con ese sentido en español (aunque parece que sí es un uso en progresión) y se ha hablado del considerado significado tradicional en español como "casual" o con matices de casualidad.
> 
> El asunto es que al encontrarme la siguiente frase:
> 
> _Habrá de aportarse el currículum, la carta de presentación y *eventualmente *material complementario de presentación.
> _
> No me cuadra en ninguna de las acepciones (del español) ya que aquí estaría teniendo el sentido de: *en el caso que sea adecuado o en el caso que lo requiera*, pero el hecho de llevar esa información, no depende del la casualidad entendida como momento imprevisible.
> 
> ¿Pensais que está bien utilizado este "eventualmente" en esta frase?.
> 
> Gracias.



Yo creo que está bien utilizada. Es que _eventual_ no significa _casual_, sino _sujeto a contingencia_. Que algo ocurra _eventualmente_ quiere decir que puede ocurrir o no de acuerdo con las circunstancias. En tu ejemplo, lo que quiere decir es que en el futuro podrá ser necesario o no presentar material complementario de acuerdo con factores que no se mencionan.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Coincido con _Lospazio_. Vendría a ser un sinónimo de _ocasionalmente_ o _según las circunstancias_. No me acaba de convencer la definición del DRAE. Por otra parte, en alusión al significado que en algunas partes parece estar adoptando por influencia del inglés, personalmente, jamás he encontrado un "eventualmente" en textos en español que pueda interpretarse como _a la larga_, aunque no niego que este mal uso exista o se esté extendiendo.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

germanbz said:


> ¿Pensais que está bien utilizado este "eventualmente" en esta frase?.


No opino sobre si está bien o mal, de si calza o no en la definición de los diccionarios, pero sí te comento que a mí no me gusta ese "eventualmente". En mi mente no es usual expresar la idea con "eventualmente" de que le puedan pedir más adelante otros papeles, a criterio de tal o cual persona.


----------



## clares3

Hola a todos
Pregunta germanbz si nos parece bien el uso. Adolfo dice que no le gusta pero no se pronuncia sobre la corrección. Yo suscribo lo dicho por Adolfo y, añado, me parece que en la frase propuesta "eventualmente" no expresa lo que, al parecer, se pretende.
La misma frase pero con otra expresión que creo adecuada: "Habrá de aportarse el currículum, la carta de presentación y, en su caso, material complementario de presentación". Parece que lo que quiere decir es que hay requisitos comunes y, sólo en ciertos casos, uno añadido: material complementario.
Saludos


----------



## Dwagon

Hola, perdón por revivir el tema una vez más. En lo personal, llevo 25 años (toda mi vida) creyendo que "eventualmente" significaba "a la larga". Al menos esa es la experiencia que tuve siempre aquí en Argentina. Nunca lo pensé o cuestioné, pero tras leer los comentarios me doy cuenta del error.

En fin, aquí el uso incorrecto es bastante popular y jamás escuché de alguien que lo cuestione o critique.

Tal vez en el tiempo que transcurrió entre la creación de este tema y el momento en que escribo esta respuesta el uso incorrecto se propagó como un virus y por eso jamás comprendí su uso apropiado :O


----------



## Gerardo de la Fuente

Este caso sirve de comparación:


Al parecer, merece atención la idea del predicamento aristotélico como explicación del uso de la palabra "predicamento" con el sentido de apuro, aprieto, dificultad. Como sea, aquí en México tiene un uso popular, es decir entre el pueblo, frecuentísimo desde que tengo uso de razón, por ejemplo en la frase: "Si me pides prestado dinero me pones en un predicamento". Jamás, en mis 67 años, había escuchado la definición de la Real Academia Española, por lo cual me he quedado muy sorprendido y, por supuesto, en mis artículos que escribo como antropólogo nunca usaría esta palabra en el sentido que da la RAE, porque mis lectores mexicanos no la entenderían así. En el magnífico y gruesísimo _Diccionario de mexicanismos_ (1959) de Francisco J. Santamaría se lee:

"*Predicamento*. m. Dificultad, aprieto grande, trance, apuro, situación embarazosa y difícil. Por lo común usado en la frase poner a uno, o verse, en un predicamento, [por ejemplo] al preguntarle quién es su padre, porque él lo ignora."

José Mora, 3 de Febrero de 2018
#26
No duden que haya algún diccionario de mexicanismos que recoja el significado popular. Por cierto no es para ignorantes solamente, lo he leído de escritores de prestigio.

Saludos,


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Gerardo de la Fuente said:


> Este caso sirve de comparación:
> 
> 
> Al parecer, merece atención la idea del predicamento aristotélico como explicación del uso de la palabra "predicamento" con el sentido de apuro, aprieto, dificultad. Como sea, aquí en México tiene un uso popular, es decir entre el pueblo, frecuentísimo desde que tengo uso de razón, por ejemplo en la frase: "Si me pides prestado dinero me pones en un predicamento". Jamás, en mis 67 años, había escuchado la definición de la Real Academia Española, por lo cual me he quedado muy sorprendido y, por supuesto, en mis artículos que escribo como antropólogo nunca usaría esta palabra en el sentido que da la RAE, porque mis lectores mexicanos no la entenderían así. En el magnífico y gruesísimo _Diccionario de mexicanismos_ (1959) de Francisco J. Santamaría se lee:
> 
> "*Predicamento*. m. Dificultad, aprieto grande, trance, apuro, situación embarazosa y difícil. Por lo común usado en la frase poner a uno, o verse, en un predicamento, [por ejemplo] al preguntarle quién es su padre, porque él lo ignora."
> 
> José Mora, 3 de Febrero de 2018
> #26
> No duden que haya algún diccionario de mexicanismos que recoja el significado popular. Por cierto no es para ignorantes solamente, lo he leído de escritores de prestigio.
> 
> Saludos,


Sí.


----------



## Señor K

Y no solamente en México. Me atrevería a decir que en todo el continente.

En Chile se entiende "predicamento" con el mismo significado de "apuro, aprieto, dificultad", así que no sería raro que haya permeado a todo lo largo del continente americano.

Vean este hilo para más información y no estar desviándonos de la pregunta inicial:

Predicamento por aprieto, anglicismo


----------



## Gerardo de la Fuente

Señor K said:


> Y no solamente en México. Me atrevería a decir que en todo el continente.
> 
> En Chile se entiende "predicamento" con el mismo significado de "apuro, aprieto, dificultad", así que no sería raro que haya permeado a todo lo largo del continente americano.
> 
> Vean este hilo para más información y no estar desviándonos de la pregunta inicial:
> 
> Predicamento por aprieto, anglicismo



Hola Señor K, el tema de "predicamento" está en otra discusión, lo traje aquí como ejemplo de lo que puede pasar con "eventualmente" que se usa como "a la larga" y posiblemente esté registrado así en algún diccionario de regionalismos.

Saludos,


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Señor K said:


> Vean este hilo para más información ... Predicamento por aprieto, anglicismo


Gracias por el link, @Señor K.


----------

